# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  buysteroids.com???

## curling45s

the banner on the top part of the page ''*BUYSTEROIDS.COM''* are they a legit buiness? when its time for me to buy i really want to buy real product lol. thanks.

----------


## Noles12

No and this is on the borderline of asking for sources

----------


## NS

if you are asking questions like this I think you need to do a hell of a lot more research before you start buying steroids

----------


## OH REALLY

of course there real.....foool

----------


## c-Z

> if you are asking questions like this I think you need to do a hell of a lot more research before you start buying steroids


Agreed.

----------


## love2liftiron

youu can never do enuff research,ther is so much information on here....just read

----------


## shredhead

sucks they let a very misleading banner on this site??

----------


## wakejunkie37

> if you are asking questions like this I think you need to do a hell of a lot more research before you start buying steroids


+1^^^

----------


## Blacksrt42004

> youu can never do enuff research,ther is so much information on here....just read


X2 Lots of good information on here.

----------


## useakme

Careful, with posts like that you are opening the door for scammers to email or PM you.

----------


## D.Pump

> Careful, with posts like that you are opening the door for scammers to email or PM you.


^this

You are obviously not ready for steroids . Just read the rules of this website (i.e. never talk about sources EVER!) do you think they would really just openly then display a real (and therefore illegal) source??? Honestly I think this thread will get deleted but if it doesnt... DO MORE RESEARCH!!! I made literally the same mistake a long time ago and then I did hours (probably more like days) more research and realized how foolish I was.

----------


## D.Pump

Also take a closer look at the names none of them are the real name...

----------


## Itstooheavy4u

I don't know why everyone is busting dudes balls for asking.......I thought we were helping each other out on this site and sharing information......dudes prolly never gonna ask again and instead just get ripped off.......next time u have a question on credibility curling45 just do a google search......most likely there will be enough bad reviews on ur search result to answer ur question

----------


## Itstooheavy4u

......also, just have to point out how fin hilarious it is that y'all are shunning dude for discussing "borderline source questions" when he is asking about a fkn banner that is on the site in which this rules are enforced??.......meanwhile there is an entire category of ppl posting pictures of real or fake manufacturers "sources"..........doo da dooo..........ppl love to feel like they have a sense of authority

----------


## Times Roman

(yer bumping a 5 month old thread that is 3 yrs old?)

----------

